# How should I utilize these old frames with new nucs?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

One of my hives was abandoned about 3 weeks ago. It had two deep supers. The bottom super is full of dark comb, mostly empty but some comb is still capped and the frames have some weight. There's also some uncapped comb filled with something white?

The upper super is full of honey, easily 40lbs it seems like. I collected a few pounds for myself and put all the frames, upper and lower into the freezer.

I'm picking up a 4 frame nuc this week and a package of bees in a couple more weeks. I'd like to use my old frames to give the new ones a headstart. How should I divide these up? Would it be possible to start either group with two boxes right away?

Here's some pictures of the frames from the lower box. I didn't bother with pics from the upper box because they're your traditional nice looking honey frames.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Clean all the burr comb off. take 10 frames out of the freezer a day or so before you put bees on them. I would not do 2 deeps until the queen from the package is laying real good. They would have to protect the 2 deeps from wax moths and I am not sure a 3 pound package of bees could do that.


 Al


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I pick the 4 frame nuc up tomorrow. Should I give them a combination of dark frame and honey frames in the one box to make up the extra 6?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That will work.

 Al


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Same question but with package bees this year. I have plenty of filled out frames sitting in a freezer. Some with honey, some just empty comb. How many honey frames should I put in the box and where should I position them in the box? Should I put any new frames in or just use frames with the comb built already?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would put the honey frames along the outside edge and empty comb in the center. Do all the new stuff when you do the second deep which should be pretty quick I would think.

 Al


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I ended up doing two honey frames per side on the outer edge. Empty framed in the middle. Yes, that's another thing I'll have to figure out. When to add the second box since their new home is "move in ready".


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Why did the bees abandon the hive? If they did because of disease or virus then you'd be introducing that to your new colony. I'm not sure I would take that chance.

WWW


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Your bees will not need 4 frames of honey this time of year. They are making honey. I would harvest some. The dark comb makes great swam lure sent. One frame on a wall and empty frames with a small starter strip on top of the other frames. A little lemon grass oil and you have good chance of catching a hive.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Those guys down south are not seeing what we are here in Michigan. Those two honey frames on the out side help to insulate the boxes from our high tempture today of only 46F at my house and nearly a half inch of rain and more tomorrow, maybe if lucky will clear enough the girls can forage again Saturday afternoon and then more rain in the forecast next Wednesday for another 3 or 4 days.
Almost 6 inches of rain in the last 2 weeks here so far.

Watch the single box, once they have it about 75% full of honey and brood add the second deep. With all this rain and them not being able to forage more than a day before we get more rain you might want to feed some syrup too.

 Al


----------

